# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  الترحيب بالأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إنها لسعادة بالغة أن اتشرف بعضويه استاذي الدكتور / غنام في هذا المنتدى

وهو الذي كان مشرفا علي رسالتي للماجستير واحد اعضاء لجنة التحكيم في رسالة الدكتوراه 

فعلى يديه تعلمت كيفية البحث العلمي 

اشكر لاستاذي الجليل تسجيله في المنتدى واعلم جيدا أنه سوف لا يبخل علينا من علمه الغزير

----------


## Hajer

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أهلاُ وسهلا بـ د. غنام

حياك الله

----------


## smsma

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا بالاستاذ الفاضل دكتور غنام ، لقد ازداد المنتدى شرفا بتسجيل حضرتك معنا 

ونتمنى تواجدك باستمرار ونتمنى لكم قضاء وقت مفيد فى المنتدى

أطيب تحية ،،

----------

